# emerge interrotto in gentoo VirtualBox guest

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho installato una Gentoo Linux in una macchina virtuale su Virtualbox, e dopo aver installato il sistema base ho deciso di installare gnome.

L'emerge è partito, ma ad un certo punto tutto si interrompe, la virtual machine si blocca completamente e mi rimane solo il reset.

Ovviamente ho già fatto i controlli più ovvi, ovvero:

df -h:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda4             7.3G  3.5G  3.5G  50% /

udev                   10M  168K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda1             107M  8.3M   93M   9% /boot

/dev/sda3             2.1G  270M  1.8G  14% /mnt/portage

shm                   121M     0  121M   0% /dev/shm
```

(Ho bindato /mnt/portage in /usr/portage)

Quindi di spazio nel root filesystem ce n'è a volontà.

La RAM, è di 256MB, ma succede anche se metto 1GB.

La swap ammonta a 512MB.

Dai log non riesco a ricavare gran che, al successivo reboot.

Come posso fare per capire chi sia la causa di questi blocchi?

Non mi viene in mente più nulla.

L'unico errore che sono riuscito a trovare nei log di VirtualBox è questo, ripetuto molte volte:

```
03:11:33.079 ERROR [COM]: aRC=VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80bb0005) aIID={05044a52-7811-4f00-ae3a-0ab7ff707b10}

           aComponent={Mouse} aText={Could not send the mouse event to the virtual mouse (VERR_PDM_NO_QUEUE_ITEMS)}, preserve=false
```

Ma non sono sicuro che si verifichi proprio quando si interrompe. Adesso per esempio ho ripreso a compilare e ancora non si è interrotto.

A questo punto potrebbe essere un bug di virtualbox 4.0.4.

----------

## MajinJoko

usi distcc?

Quando ho provato a lavorare in virtualbox, ho avuto diversi problemi con distcc attivato.

----------

## fbcyborg

No niente distcc.

Ora comunque stranamente compila. E questo mi è successo anche in un'altro guest sempre con gentoo.

È come se si saturasse tutta la memoria e andasse in freeze.

----------

